# Training dog not to tear up toys



## koromaru (Apr 22, 2014)

Just in case it matters, my dog is 1.25 years old and a corgi.

My dog has always been a toy destroyer. She can destroy even those Tuffy toys by using her front teeth to literally tear them apart at the seams (same motion as a wolf in the wild tearing flesh off of prey). Her chewing is only slightly less formidable but can still destroy anything that has a tag saying it's not supposed to be left alone with a dog.

I really want to train her to at least not use the tearing technique on her toys, as there are literally no toys I can buy for her at this point (she doesn't like rubber toys unless if they're food dispensing). I've tried using a negative/no reward sound when she does it, but then she thinks she's not supposed to play with the toy at all or ignores it.

I'll also take any suggestions for toys that can hold up to such a chewer/tear-er.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

If my dog is in a chewing mood I would just take away that toy and perhaps replace it with something you do want the dog to chew,as well taking those toys away when un supervised. Sense,yes dogs can chew through pretty much anything when they have their mind on it. Perhaps also trying to associate those toys with a different kind of play like fetch or tug instead,so its not just chewing. Although once a toy does get a hole it's always pretty much doomed,sense they just love tearing out the stuffing.


----------



## koromaru (Apr 22, 2014)

My dog is pretty much always in a chewing mood; any kind of play with a toy ends up devolving into her trying to have chew time with it. For example, if I throw a toy, she will either find a comfy spot to chew it or bring it back to me and chew it. If we're tugging, she has such a weak "bite" that she ends up mouthing/chewing the toy or trying to rip the toy with her front teeth. That's a different problem I'm trying to solve, though if anyone has tips for stopping that behavior that would be great too.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

My dog is the same way naturally. I taught him to love fetch more than he loves destroying things. One difference is my dog always loved tug. But you can also train your dog to do that by rewarding for harder and longer bites. Basically, if you want to train her to not tear up toys, teach her that the reward for bringing it to you, or using it with you, is greater. Sounds like she likes food so use that to your advantage. Otherwise, expect toys to be destroyed if you leave her alone with them and don't engage her.
My dog immediately knows when play time with me is over and if I don't remove the toy he WILL destroy it. He is 8 years old (had him since he was 12 weeks), extremely well trained, but still a normal dog. I always remember that fetch and tug are games between the two of us, but the toy itself is for him.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Kris just loves tearing up her stuffy toys. After I clean up the stuff she has pulled from inside them, she plays with the "carcass" and has just as much fun running around with them. Consequently she has lots of empty stuffies everywhere. I found a baseball at the ball diamond when I was walking her. It has a leather cover and was a little torn so I picked it up and started to play fetch with Kris. I don't leave it with her but put it away when we are finished or she would have it ruined too.

I have not found any toys that she has not been able to chew up except one shaped like a dumbbell which has been around for years. So far she has not been able to wreck it.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

At first, I was upset that Hamilton kept destroying his toys. Then I realized _he's a dog, they're his toys, and this is what he thinks is fun._ He isn't a child I can lecture about taking better care of his things. Who am I to dictate to the dog what constitutes enjoyable play? He does have stuffed toys he hasn't destroyed for some inexplicable reason... they're his lovies and he carries them around. He has toys that are designed to pull apart, like Egg Babies, which he likes. I also will just buy him cheap stuffies to disembowel and that's that. He doesn't eat the stuffing, he just leaves a giant mess, so I've just accepted this as reality and we're both much happier.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Hambonez said:


> At first, I was upset that Hamilton kept destroying his toys. Then I realized _he's a dog, they're his toys, and this is what he thinks is fun._ He isn't a child I can lecture about taking better care of his things. Who am I to dictate to the dog what constitutes enjoyable play? He does have stuffed toys he hasn't destroyed for some inexplicable reason... they're his lovies and he carries them around. He has toys that are designed to pull apart, like Egg Babies, which he likes. I also will just buy him cheap stuffies to disembowel and that's that. He doesn't eat the stuffing, he just leaves a giant mess, so I've just accepted this as reality and we're both much happier.


^This. I buy a tube of stuffies from the thrift store, chose the flimsiest looking stuffies when I get free ones at dog shows. Every once in a while one becomes a favorite and gets carried around and loved but usually they get tugged to bits, nibbled until stuffing can be pulled out and so on. I had Sassy help me take apart cardboard boxes and we played with a paper twisted into tugs and crumpled into balls that were shredded at the end of the game. Also consider taking cardboard tubes and stuffing with paper, with a couple dry treats in some of the paper for a very messy and free food puzzle. 

This is actually feeding behavior, wish I had put Sassy on a raw diet where she got to work out how to get all the goodies off a joint or whole animal like Max and Ginger have been able to do.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

My dog just doesn't have access to those toys unless I'm actively playing with him. When the game is done, they are put away. 

I don't think there's anyway to train them not to do it. Either let her rip them up, or take them away when you're doing playing. Work on building her desire to play with you. You can put the toy on a line so that you can reel it in if she tries to run off and chew it (or you can put her on the line and reel her in).


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Hambonez said:


> At first, I was upset that Hamilton kept destroying his toys. Then I realized _he's a dog, they're his toys, and this is what he thinks is fun._ He isn't a child I can lecture about taking better care of his things. Who am I to dictate to the dog what constitutes enjoyable play? He does have stuffed toys he hasn't destroyed for some inexplicable reason... they're his lovies and he carries them around. He has toys that are designed to pull apart, like Egg Babies, which he likes. I also will just buy him cheap stuffies to disembowel and that's that. He doesn't eat the stuffing, he just leaves a giant mess, so I've just accepted this as reality and we're both much happier.


This. I've accepted that part of the cost of choosing to own a dog is replacement toys.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Hambonez said:


> At first, I was upset that Hamilton kept destroying his toys. Then I realized _he's a dog, they're his toys, and this is what he thinks is fun._ He isn't a child I can lecture about taking better care of his things. Who am I to dictate to the dog what constitutes enjoyable play? He does have stuffed toys he hasn't destroyed for some inexplicable reason... they're his lovies and he carries them around. He has toys that are designed to pull apart, like Egg Babies, which he likes. I also will just buy him cheap stuffies to disembowel and that's that. He doesn't eat the stuffing, he just leaves a giant mess, so I've just accepted this as reality and we're both much happier.


Yup. Some dogs just like to destroy toys. They're not my toys, so at some point I just accepted that they can do what they like with them. I either do as Kathyy suggested and buy dirt cheap toys at garage sales and thrift stores, or just not get stuffies very often and accept that when I do they're not going to last that long.

Having said that, the Kong Wubbas have hung on the longest around here. I usually get those instead of stuffies these days.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Don't purchase easily destructible toys often, normally I give them stuff to tear up on purpose, like all the boxes left over from Amazon orders they love when I get boxes , help me open them see the stuff inside.. then I hand them the boxes and tell them to take them outside to chew on them, rip them apart until they tired... They so happy to carry the boxes lol... When I do see some stuff toys in the bargain bins or on sale for pet toys, I will get them.. pull off all the choking hazards and just enjoy the dogs having a great time with them,, find it funny for how long the little body parts linger on forever long after the stuffing is gone... And even Amazed that a body part will show up and I can see it was from a timeline well into the past of a favorite toy of one of my GSD's now long gone... the leg of the big bird toy that Major had loved so much and the green dinosaur leg that Tabe was never without... .. lol.. They going to tear them up and they enjoy it, just be wise on the pocket book and it won't hurt so much when they do..


----------

